# Austria tipp3 Bundesliga 21-22 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
21 Sep 17:30 SK Sturm Graz - FK Austria Vienna 3.10 3.40 2.20 +74 SK Sturm Graz - FK Austria Vienna 
21 Sep 20:00 SV Grodig - Wacker Innsbruck 1.73 3.50 5.00 +74 SV Grodig - Wacker Innsbruck 
21 Sep 20:00 Admira - SC Wiener Neustadt 1.80 3.60 4.30 +74 Admira - SC Wiener Neustadt 
22 Sep 17:30 SK Rapid Vienna - SV Josko Ried 1.83 3.50 4.30 +72 SK Rapid Vienna - SV Josko Ried 
22 Sep 20:00 RB Salzburg - Wolfsberger AC 1.20 6.75 12.00 +73 RB Salzburg - Wolfsberger AC


----------

